# Fly Tying Thread



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

OK. I live in Pace and relatively new to tying my own.

I have gone through my one and only spool of thread and there are just not many resources close to here (as most of y'all know!!)

What will happen if I just use some polyester thread from Wally World?

All I'm tying is Clousers and Deceivers.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You may get frustrated with how often that thread breaks while tying, but if you're careful with it you won't have any issues.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Used it for years you might want to wax it first. strip off a yard or two and wax with bees wax. By doing this it will go thru the bobbin smoother and help with the breaks. Flytyers dungeon is a good source of thread and supplies. Good luck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use braid.....


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wally World embroidery thread did the trick until the Orvis thread gets here.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Danville waxed 140 denier and 210 denier if you use composite dubbing loops and really want to crank down on the wraps. Ebay.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Jason's use of braid is not the suck for what you are doing. Just wind some on one of your old spools.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

And be careful of bulk.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's all good.

Wally World embroidery thread worked OK, but bulked up.

Amazon prime to the rescue though! 

I posted this on Wednesday and had the correct thread by Friday.


----------

